# Installed a port and keeping it up to date



## Cb (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello people,

I have installed Firefox via the ports collection but am not sure how to keep it up to date with the latest version of Firefox. I installed the ports collection with the installation of FreeBSD, and then after the installation I did *portsnap fetch*, *extract* and *update*. After this I installed the available port from Firefox version 3.6.15.

My question: when let's say Firefox becomes version 3.6.20 (for instance) how can I install it without doing harm to my 3.6.15 version? I mean like without touching any configuration I did? So the version in ports will be 3.6.20 and then update my 3.6.15 installation.

Hope I made it clear to make you people understand what I mean ,

Greetings,
Cb


----------



## SirDice (Mar 18, 2011)

Regularly update your ports tree and check with:
`# pkg_version -vI |less`

Should be fairly obvious which port would need updating. Before updating _anything_ read /usr/ports/UPDATING.

To simplify updating use ports-mgmt/portmaster or ports-mgmt/portupgrade.


----------



## Cb (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the fast reply, 

Will my installed version of Firefox automatically become the new version? Or do I use *make install clean* again? I am a newbie to FreeBSD (like it very much) but some things are not that clear to me . 

I know there is PCBSD but I want to learn it the hard way.

Greetings,
Cb


----------



## SirDice (Mar 18, 2011)

Cb said:
			
		

> Will my installed version of Firefox automatic become the new version?


No


> Or do I use *make install clean* again?


Yes, but it's easier to use one of the tools I mentioned.



> I am a newbie to FreeBSD (like it very much) but some things are not that clear to me . I know there is PCBSD but I want to learn it the hard way


That's good, I'm sure you've already seen the handbook? It contains quite a lot of information.

Handbook: Chapter 24 Updating and Upgrading FreeBSD


----------



## Cb (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks,

Yes, I read the Handbook, but this wasn't clear to me. But with the answers you gave me I can study further. 

Greetings, 
Cb


----------



## zspider (Mar 20, 2011)

I run 


```
portsnap fetch update && portmaster -a
```

portmaster can be installed from the ports tree


----------

